
Show HN: Explore Ancient Rome in Virtual Reality - b_uni
https://unimersiv.com/ancient-rome-virtual-reality/?showhn=1
======
b_uni
Hello,

We just shared the Rome VR experience on the Unimersiv app, available on the
Samsung Gear VR and Oculus Rift.

The Rome VR experience will let you explore the most famous monuments of
Ancient Rome as they were centuries ago.

Here is a 360° render of the experience:
[https://kuula.co/post/7ftG2](https://kuula.co/post/7ftG2)

Let me know what you think!

Baptiste

~~~
donmatito
That looks awesome!

